# Squat(s) in Montreal?



## whellemickham (Jun 18, 2014)

Hey y'all.
I'm planning to hitch up to Montreal from Hartford with a friend of mine later in the summer and was hoping to maybe stay at a squat up there a few nights. Wondering if any of you guys know a good, welcoming one that allows travelers to stay?
Thanks in advance and cheers!
-Chelle


----------



## wombatt (Jun 18, 2014)

yeah there are a ton of squats but only a few that I would suggest you check out. the best is the squalor but there are a ton of others just ask any of the squeegee kids or go to the anarchist bookstore and ask someone there.


----------



## wombatt (Jun 18, 2014)

theres also some punk houses and non squatted diy spaces you could probebly check out


----------

